# FreeBSD guest



## Kuzbad (Feb 13, 2017)

Hi,

I have no experience with virtualizing FreeBSD, but I'm looking to convert from one bare metal FreeBSD 8.4 server to two host systems running FreeBSD vms for redundancy. I'll also be virtualizing two windows 2003 instances and possibly an OpenBSD instance.

I've pretty much narrowed the search down to Xen or vmware esxi. 

I'm not finding much on how recent releases (e.g. 11.0 or 10.3) are running as guests on either of these hypervisors.

Anybody have any useful experiences to share?

Thanks,
-K


----------



## SirDice (Feb 13, 2017)

They should run fine on both.

Virtualization drivers built into the standard GENERIC kernel:

```
# VirtIO support
device          virtio                  # Generic VirtIO bus (required)
device          virtio_pci              # VirtIO PCI device
device          vtnet                   # VirtIO Ethernet device
device          virtio_blk              # VirtIO Block device
device          virtio_scsi             # VirtIO SCSI device
device          virtio_balloon          # VirtIO Memory Balloon device

# HyperV drivers and enhancement support
device          hyperv                  # HyperV drivers 

# Xen HVM Guest Optimizations
# NOTE: XENHVM depends on xenpci.  They must be added or removed together.
options         XENHVM                  # Xen HVM kernel infrastructure
device          xenpci                  # Xen HVM Hypervisor services driver

# VMware support
device          vmx                     # VMware VMXNET3 Ethernet
```


----------

